# Prespawn bass



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out for a prespawn bass fishin trip with my son out here in NE Utah (not at Pelican) and found willing bass. Nothing big but lots of 13-16" bass hungry for Shad Raps, wacky rigs, and dropshot rigs. It was chilly out with air temps around 45-50 between cold fronts and water temps at 50. Bass were only nipping at jig n pigs, wouldn't look at Rapala minnows or swimbaits but agressively hammered the other rigs mentioned. Between the two of us we managed 47 with my son beating me soundly catching well over half of them. He simply had a lure in a color that I didn't have. I had to resort to other techniques to catch fish. All released to be caught again.
[attachment=7:uwtf34y3]130419_Simmons-004.jpg[/attachment:uwtf34y3]
[attachment=3:uwtf34y3]130420_Simmons-005.jpg[/attachment:uwtf34y3]
[attachment=6:uwtf34y3]130419_Simmons-006.jpg[/attachment:uwtf34y3]
[attachment=5:uwtf34y3]130419_Simmons-007.jpg[/attachment:uwtf34y3]
[attachment=2:uwtf34y3]130420_Simmons-009.jpg[/attachment:uwtf34y3]
[attachment=4:uwtf34y3]130419_Simmons-010.jpg[/attachment:uwtf34y3]
[attachment=1:uwtf34y3]130420_Simmons-011.jpg[/attachment:uwtf34y3]
[attachment=0:uwtf34y3]130420_Simmons-013.jpg[/attachment:uwtf34y3]
On a side note as I was reviewing photos I noticed a marking on one bass that looked familiar. My son caught the same bass last September. Check out the latteral line markings carefully especially at the arrows. Testiment to proper catch and release. We got twice the fun out of this fish  8)

[attachment=8:uwtf34y3]mantage.jpg[/attachment:uwtf34y3]


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice bass. Looks like it was alot of fun. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

sweet! been wondering when to hit my buddy's ponds out there.....looks like it's getting there


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice. Gets me excited!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catches!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Great photo's, its good to see kids out fishing.I bet it was way fun!


----------

